# Documenting review of PFSH



## lweygandt (May 13, 2010)

For a first visit (patient completes the patient history form)  provider circles "see intake note" on the visit note template.  The patient history sheet has multiple blocks for the physician to date & initital for each visit.  Would you count this as reviewed even though the hx form is not initialed or dated but is referred to as noted above.  You thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## valleycoder (May 13, 2010)

Personally i wouldnt count it if he hasnt signed it.  the documentation guidelines state there needs to be evidence that the physician reviewed it.  Stating its 'in the chart' isnt evidence that he reviewed it.  This is a perfect educational opportunity, for he is linking to the ROS form but isnt proving (for lack of better word) that he reviewed it.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## lweygandt (May 14, 2010)

My thoughts exactly but it always helps to collaborate. Thanks.


----------

